# a big time saver



## Ottacat (May 1, 2013)

What types of projects components do you use it on? What type of sandpaper does it take and how easy is it to change? Have you had any issues with it bogging down and tripping a breaker? Have you had any issues with it burning the wood?


----------



## Guss (Sep 19, 2011)

I also have this sander I had the tracking issue so I took all the rollers loose and squared up the rollers after that I was able to get my belt to track right. I do have bogging issues when its been running for longer then 30 minutes the motor gets hot and trips the on board breaker it used to trip the 20 amp in the box so I traded it out with a 30. I do have issues with saning end grain cutting boards the aluminum drum gets hot and will expand burining the sandpaper. it takes 3 inch sanpaper and I buy the bulk role and use the sand paper cutting jig it shown to make in the owners manual. for long grain sanding and fine thikness adjustments and finale sanding on all sort of thing it works great but with 220 the sanding is vary light or it will burn the project. its a super great little sander


----------



## dahenley (Sep 1, 2012)

MORE More MORE….

Thanks Guss.

i would love to live up north where people sell table saws and drum sanders everywhere…. but here in the south…. its hard to come by used equipment and i just cant afford a new performax/jet drum sander…..... (college takes 99.99% of all my money….)


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

If you only have to adjust your tracking every few HOURS, you are fortunate. I have to adjust my Jet every few MINUTES


----------



## randyhudon (Jun 24, 2013)

ottacat I use it for every thing from face frames and doors to materials I just planed down.i buy all the sand paper rolls in bulk length and what ever grit I can find.and yes when you get down to 220 or higher grit paper you have to take light passes or it will burn the wood but all my final finish sanding is by hand anyway. my last big sanding job was over a thousand lineal feet of base trim that I molded.the nice part of this machine is the variable speed feed rate from 1 foot a min to 12 foot a min


----------



## Woodbum (Jan 3, 2010)

I must be fortunate. I have a Performax 16-32 and have never adjusted the tracking on the feed belt. It WILL bog down and trip it's integrated breaker on the motor if you try to take too big of a bite. The size of the bite varies according to what I am running and with what grit. I have never used higher than 150-180 grit. I leave the rest of the grits for the ROS, PC Speedbloc or by hand.This is probably one of the best investments that I made for the shop. It pays for itself on highly figured stock with grain running in every direction. Have you checked with the Griz service/technical folks? Maybe they can offer a more permanent solution. They were great when I had questions about my Griz machines.


----------



## randyhudon (Jun 24, 2013)

every machine I own is from grizzly and when ever I have a problem I call their service techs and have things fixed in a big hurry.i think the reason it tracks bad was my fault.i over tightened the feed belt and stretched one side of it


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

How's the sander working out for you…..? Personally, I would have added in / out feed tables to handle long stock…...Cost a few more $$$, but well worth the added convenience….....


----------

